# Fan Blade For Bathroom Vent



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

The fan blade in the bathroom turned to dust when I turned it on to vent the room on our last trip. I have not been able to find a replacement fan blade that fits. Tried two so far from Camping World...Since there was nothing left but a bunch of little pieces of the fan, I'm not quite sure how it goes on. 
Anyone had to replace one yet? Where do I get one?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

WOW, I can't believe the air was so thick in the Bathroom that disintegrated the fan blades into dust.







Glad you weren't in my O.B. Start by burning a match next time then turn on the fan once the air thins out.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Personally, I'd probably just replace it with one of the good fans. They are quieter, flow a lot more air, and if your fan disintegrated, the cover probably is getting pretty brittle as well. You don't want that to break!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would upgrade to a better fan too. It gets hot in my bathroom from a shower and I wish I had a better one. The wires are already run, should be a easy job.


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Thanks all. I think a new fan is the way to go too. The search is on....


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Thanks again...


----------

